# Christmas Cookies etc.



## rgecaprock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 


We are having a cookie exchange at work on Monday so I already messedup one batch and fed it to the garbage disposal (not Curits, the sink).


I made some Czechoslovakian Apricot Cookies. Oh, I added some Russian Tea Cakes in the last picture. And also bottled the Riesling that I will give to everyone at work. I will probably make a couple batches of some other cookies also,






















*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Flossie Mae (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful! My sweet tooth is calling me! The wine bottles and labels are gorgeous also! You are a talented lady!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! You can work with me any time!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 21, 2006)

OK Pwp. Maybe we could have our own cooking show on Food Network.!!! 




Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 21, 2006)

Tonight as it is getting closer to "the Day" I came home and made mini quiches (yes and men like them too). It's a tradition. My daughter always has to have her quiche. So here they are.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 22, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want the recipe for those


----------



## masta (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh my.........they look awesome and wish I could swing by and have a dozen or so!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 22, 2006)

Ramona...Everything you've been making looks so good...Have Merry Christmas and may your carboys always be full in 2007!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 22, 2006)

rgecaprock said:


> OK Pwp. Maybe we could have our own cooking show on Food Network.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear!



Can you imagine what THAT show would be like!



The mind is coming up with such fun.


----------

